# Videos > Instructional Videos >  The Versatile Trail Hawk

## IA Woodsman

A few months ago I found a very versatile piece of kit. The cold steel trail hawk is becoming my favorite small chopping tool. Let me say it will never replace an axe in the cold weather, but is very useful.



It can be used as a light duty chisel.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Is a functional plane.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

An adz.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It is also possible to make a functional replacement handle in the field useing only the head.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Nice little write up.

----------


## Rick

Nice job. They do make some nice hawks.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for posting, I'm kinda a hawk guy my self, and carry a small belt ax on my hunting fanny pack.
has use mine for anmost everything you mentioned except an adz.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

That trail hawk reminds me of the old Charter Arms Skatchet, the only thing different is the Skatchet had a threaded area for putting a field expedient handle on. I found the Skatchet somewhat awkward unbalanced design.  I have one of them buried somewhere in all the clutter, never really liked it. I think I am going to order one of those trail hawks, they look very balanced in use when you were putting it through their paces... *any suggestion where to grab one at ?*

The small hatchet I use now, I have used various stones and rocks from where I am hiking at to make sparks with. I have only recently started using a magnisium fire starter, was always using a char cloth and the axe/stone method to start fires. 

Where exactly did you add the edge to use with the magnisum rod? Did you use hand stock removal or a grinder ?? 

What degree of edge angle do you use on your hachets? I usually use a 20 degree edge, done with an older Loray sharpener with the axe/hachet guide rode. I find that using 17 degrees, the edge wears out faster, the 20 seems to be more durable although less sharp by a fraction.

That Trail Hawk looks like it would suit my rustic furniture making a lil easier than the bulky axe I am using now.

----------


## crashdive123

Good stuff as always IA W.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

OK Now I will admit I am not a "Fan" of Cold Steel stuff. However I do believe you sold me on this item!!! GREAT Job!!

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I dunno Pocomoonsky, the Cold Steel SRK (Survival Rescue Knife) that I have is the best all around camp/outdoors/survival knife I have ever owned from a blade every 20 seconds mfg. I have owned a few customs and other maker knives and none have held a candle to the SRK. About the only knife (I kick myself for trading it away) I found better is a vintage Randal #1. 

I do agree, Cold Steel does have a crappy line of cheaper knives, the ones they do well, I feel they do very well. 

This Trail Hawk looks like they did some homework and got it right. The lowest price I have found is $20.99 from Plum Outdoors.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> That trail hawk reminds me of the old Charter Arms Skatchet, the only thing different is the Skatchet had a threaded area for putting a field expedient handle on. I found the Skatchet somewhat awkward unbalanced design.  I have one of them buried somewhere in all the clutter, never really liked it. I think I am going to order one of those trail hawks, they look very balanced in use when you were putting it through their paces... *any suggestion where to grab one at ?*
> 
> The small hatchet I use now, I have used various stones and rocks from where I am hiking at to make sparks with. I have only recently started using a magnisium fire starter, was always using a char cloth and the axe/stone method to start fires. 
> 
> Where exactly did you add the edge to use with the magnisum rod? Did you use hand stock removal or a grinder ?? 
> 
> What degree of edge angle do you use on your hachets? I usually use a 20 degree edge, done with an older Loray sharpener with the axe/hachet guide rode. I find that using 17 degrees, the edge wears out faster, the 20 seems to be more durable although less sharp by a fraction.
> 
> That Trail Hawk looks like it would suit my rustic furniture making a lil easier than the bulky axe I am using now.


 I filed the top of the hawk as close to 90 as I could. As far as the angle I sharpen chopping tools goes, about 20 degrees. I agree that the edge lasts a little longer.



> OK Now I will admit I am not a "Fan" of Cold Steel stuff. However I do believe you sold me on this item!!! GREAT Job!!


 I also own a CS Shovel. That thing is bomb proof. 

Thanks to everyone else's comments also.

----------


## rebel

Nice vid.  You brought out some good points.

----------


## Rick

The Cold Steel hawks are made by American Tomahawk. I'm not certain I understand the relationship but AT is supposed to be a subsidiary of Cold Steel. My guess, and that's all it is, is that Andy Prisco is making the tactical hawks for his name and the more traditional hawks for Cold Steel. (shrug)

----------


## SARKY

I've carried one for years now, it's a great piece of kit.

----------


## knifeobsession

Great vid. I was thinking about buying one and after this video I ordered one.
-Daniel

----------


## SARKY

The only complaint I have with is, the hawk face is a bit narrow for my liking. I have several other coldsteel hawks and they have a wider cutting edge than the trail hawk.

----------

